# I've Decided to breed



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well i'm going to give breeding a try i think, i have a friend who giving me a 75 gallon tank i would like to hope this is big enough right? Well since this will be my first run i'm asking for some suggestions as to what would be a relatively easy species of piranha to breed? I'm thinking just run of the mill red belly's which would be nice since their cheap. Well any help as to the tank set up would be nice. Thanks


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

^^^^ not totally accurate. It's an idea but you don't have to have 100 gallons + If you are seriously wanting to get into it, pm me and I will tell you how I breed mine. I have multiple pairs in 55 gallons, 125 gallons, and even 40 gallons.


----------

